# Rate Margot Robbie without makeup



## 11gaijin (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## mojopin (Feb 5, 2019)

Shit is like night and day. It’s the subtle things like eyebrow shape and eye area which can be easily frauded with makeup that make the difference.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

looks like cocainemaxxed Lindsay Lohan


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

Only Adriana Lima is a 9/10 without make up


----------



## Autist (Feb 5, 2019)

Not hideous at all but I wouldn't look twice if I passed her on the street


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

She is fucking perfect without make up. FUCKING PERFECT!


----------



## dogtown (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> View attachment 17968
> 
> She is fucking perfect without make up. FUCKING PERFECT!



Best foid of all time


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Best foid of all time


Yeah, only beta can says she is too masculine.
Her ex husband had a chad bone structure but 1/10 midface ratio and 2/10 eye area


----------



## Nibba (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> View attachment 17968
> 
> She is fucking perfect without make up. FUCKING PERFECT!


Emily didonato is my favorite female model
Legit gorgeous


----------



## dogtown (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Yeah, only beta can says she is too masculine.
> Her ex husband had a chad bone structure but 1/10 midface ratio and 2/10 eye area
> View attachment 17973



She’s not remotely masculine


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Shit is like night and day. It’s the subtle things like eyebrow shape and eye area which can be easily frauded with makeup that make the difference.


Meanwhile I get depressed whenever I see an unmirrored pic of me that isn't a profile shot.


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> She’s not remotely masculine
> View attachment 17975
> View attachment 17976


I love her, i’m defitely with you, but some guys cope got over and says she’s masculine


----------



## dogtown (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I love her, i’m defitely with you, but some guys cope got over and says she’s masculine



Hottest woman of all time, if I ever find someone that somewhat resembles her I’m going to slay that bitch


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Emily didonato is my favorite female model
> Legit gorgeous


I agree, but i’m still with the Lima


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Emily didonato is my favorite female model
> Legit gorgeous


For me it's Xenia Tchoumitcheva 

Still looks good without makeup


----------



## Nibba (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I agree, but i’m still with the Lima


You can have her ngl. Sure needs more dimorphism imo


----------



## goff2 (Feb 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Hottest woman of all time, if I ever find someone that somewhat resembles her I’m going to slay that bitch


I had a girl (Russian) who whas similar but blonde. Same zigos and face shape, also the eyes area was similar


----------



## Nibba (Feb 5, 2019)

VST said:


> Xenia Tchoumitcheva


:sunglassesgiffromlookism:


----------



## dogtown (Feb 5, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I had a girl (Russian) who whas similar but blonde. Same zigos and face shape, also the eyes area was similar



Lucky bastard, I’ve never even seen one in real life even come close to her


----------



## JovanD (Feb 5, 2019)

I have the urge to stick my dick in her mouth


----------



## mojopin (Feb 6, 2019)

VST said:


> Meanwhile I get depressed whenever I see an unmirrored pic of me that isn't a profile shot.


Don’t worry bro I think we all do


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 6, 2019)

Reminds me of this


----------



## 11gaijin (Feb 6, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Reminds me of this
> View attachment 18081


How is the color of her face so different compared to her body?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 6, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> How is the color of her face so different compared to her body?


Idk, maybe she probably has some sort of fake tan spray on her body.


----------



## oldcell (Apr 6, 2019)

i have soft spot for females who looks good and like drug addicts as well..it adds character


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

Adriana Lima looks like a goddess without makeup at 36 and she’s just woken up.

JFL mogs 99% of female population at 36


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 6, 2019)

Would tell her to put makeup on and fuck her for hours / 10


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 6, 2019)

She looks good tbh 
7-8/10 Stacy 
Even she had some acne


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 6, 2019)

?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 6, 2019)

Still absolutely gorgeous. She is a gem. Probably the only female who looks good without make up.


dogtown said:


> Adriana Lima looks like a goddess without makeup at 36 and she’s just woken up.
> 
> JFL mogs 99% of female population at 36



She's not a human. She's some sort of Android. She doesn't age and is too perfect to be real.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 6, 2019)

still out of everyone on this forums league/10


----------



## Hunter (Apr 6, 2019)

pretty much every girl looks grotesque without fakeup


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks better than most women without makeup.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Still absolutely gorgeous. She is a gem. Probably the only female who looks good without make up.
> 
> She's not a human. She's some sort of Android. She doesn't age and is too perfect to be real.



if you think thats impressive look at jennifer lopez...


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 6, 2019)

margot has a bigger cock than me


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 7, 2019)

JFL at the eye contacts and red skin.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 7, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Still absolutely gorgeous. She is a gem. Probably the only female who looks good without make up.


Lol cope

She looks bad without make up. But she looks incredible with it.


----------

